# Dog breeds you would never ever own (spin off of dogs you would)



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Mini Dachshund, and Pugs.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

- anything brachycephalic (boxer, pug, etc)
- wirey coat 
- toy breeds
- Basset
- Dalmatian
- Rottweiler


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Anything smaller than a heeler.

Except maybe a mini-australian shepherd... but I'd trade it in for a fullsize any day.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Probably anything other than belgian malinois and working line german shepherds from reputable kennels.

Edit: Well maybe too strong a statement. Ive seen some shelties that were cute and drivey I wouldnt mind keeping around.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I'd probably "own" any dog as they are all of interest to me...but if I could opt not to own one based on pure aesthetics...I'm thinking I would never own a Chinese Crested Dog. If the choice was based on too "vocal" of a dog, I probably wouldn't own a beagle....they sure do like to make noise all the time...but they are as cute a puppy as any breed. 

But at the end of the day, I love 'em all and certainly understand those that own the dogs I would choose not to own.

SuperG


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

pit bull
pit bull mixes
bully breeds, like cane corso's, doggo argentina's, presa canario and the like. 

Sorry, I just don't like the way they look. 

Neapolitan Mastiffs, chows, akitas, 

any hairless breeds

Any tail-less breeds

Any corded breeds

Any with wire-hair breeds

Any breed that needs extensive grooming

Any breed that doesn't shed

Any breed that has to be docked or cropped to look like the breed standard

Any type deliberately mixed to produce a silly name: sheperdoodle, puggle, shih-poo

sighthounds

Northern dogs: huskies, malamutes, samoyeds, newfoundlands

pack-hunting dogs, hounds

terriers (unless I do not get my rodent situation cleared up)

toy dogs

It would be probably easier to type what type of dog I am willing to own.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Dogs I'd not be interested in owning:

Shi tzu and similar toy coated types - Maltese, Yorkie, etc.

Doodles of any sort 

Golden retriever

Labs

Not a fan of most of the look of a lot of the squished face dogs - bulldogs, boxers, etc. My parents have a pug and she's really smart, sweet, and healthy, but I'd never own one. 

Nothing against any of these, I know lots of people who own them and love them, just not my type overall! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I would not own a beagle (too loud, and puppy sat 2 and they were TERRIBLE) or a rottie (beautiful dogs, just not for me) as well as toy breeds, just nto a small dog person.. I would love to rescue in the future so I can't say I would NEVER have one of them, just not my first choice..


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Labs, I feel bad for some of them, the majority around me are just terribly fat.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Shi Tzu, Pomeranium.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am not a fan of drooling dogs so I don't want a Rottweiler, Bloodhound, Mastiffs, Bulldog, Saint Bernard, etc.

I don't like noisey dogs so no Beagles, no yippy yappers, etc.

No LABS. No Poodles or doodles. No Spaniels.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I love dogs, so its hard for me, but if I had to pick id say a Chinese Crested. But I never say never lol


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Where do I start?? lol. There are so many I wouldn't want to own. 

Pretty much any hound, terrier, toy breed, hairless, and wire haired. 

Especially, 

Poodles
Silly named designer mixed breeds
Komonodor
Cocker Spaniel
Portuguese water dog
Cane Corso
Beagles
Basenji
Chinese Shar pei 
Chows
Pekingese


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Can't say. Have been proven wrong too many times. Oh wait.....anything that ends with .....oodle


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

I dislike in particular any breed with the curled up tails. the exposed anus really is a deal breaker for me! Aside from that, there are several others I have no interest in owning. I pretty much just like shepherd-types. Including all Belgians, kings, and Shilohs. I like the looks of CaneCorsos and Dogos, alot, but not the temperament I would enjoy. Any pit/bully type is a definite no for me as well. I really like great Danes alot, but doubt I would go through the trouble of owning one. Only non-shepherd I have really considered is the Doberman.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I like the look of King shepherds and Shilos but I wouldn't want one. I am thinking smaller is better for me at this point. On the other hand, I don't want Belgian malinois, Dutch shepherds or Belgian Sheepdogs or Tervs either. I like the look and temperament of GSDs better. 

I like the look of collies, and especially shelties, but shelties are high energy and yappy. Nope, I will stick with GSDs. I have always wanted a Rottweiler, and a Great Dane, but I'm starting to feel my age now. 100+ pounds of big or scary dog is probably not what I need.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Isn't this the 300th thread on this exact same topic? :wild:

Cocker Spaniels. Never, ever, ever. No drooly dogs, either. No labs. That's about it.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

LoveEcho said:


> Isn't this the 300th thread on this exact same topic? :wild:
> 
> Cocker Spaniels. Never, ever, ever. No drooly dogs, either. No labs. That's about it.


I dont know! lol i never investigated it or saw one


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Anything toy-sized; too fragile!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Don't want to own: terriers and toys

Would like to own (other than GSD) but just can't do it: A have a thing for Irish Wolfhounds. My neighbor had two of them named Chewbacca and Kodiak. Chewie was always my special boy in the neighborhood--I think he actually liked me as much or more than his owners and the owners would even admit that. But their lifespan is just too short. Chewie and Yak passed at 9 and 8 years of age. I was given the opportunity to say goodbye to both of them before they were PTS--such sweet gentle souls they were and sorely missed. 

Here is a pic of Chewbacca (on the left) and Kodiak (on the right).


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

onyxena said:


> I dislike in particular any breed with the curled up tails. the exposed anus really is a deal breaker for me!...


:laugh: My sister and I are the same way! DOOONN'T like curled up tails at all!

Also, I think any dog that I can't touch without bending over--Nope! 
And I don't do drool, either. I have another sister who loves St. Bernards, but she is always cleaning up after them, lifting their heads to put drool rags under their jowls, etc.--Nope!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

THere are only a few I would own but if I had to pick one I would not own under any circumstance it would hands down be a corgi. My neighbor has one, has to be the most obnoxious dog I have ever encountered. I thought they were cute before I got to know one. Ugh. I would be dogless if that was the only breed on the planet.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Mister C said:


> Don't want to own: terriers and toys
> 
> Would like to own (other than GSD) but just can't do it: A have a thing for Irish Wolfhounds. My neighbor had two of them named Chewbacca and Kodiak. Chewie was always my special boy in the neighborhood--I think he actually liked me as much or more than his owners and the owners would even admit that. But their lifespan is just too short. Chewie and Yak passed at 9 and 8 years of age. I was given the opportunity to say goodbye to both of them before they were PTS--such sweet gentle souls they were and sorely missed.
> 
> Here is a pic of Chewbacca (on the left) and Kodiak (on the right).


Yeah unfortunately, I am a fan of short life dogs, Boxers 10yrs if your lucky and they can actually walk for 10yrs, DM is rampant in the Breed. 

But 8 and then 9 yrs man that would really suck!


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Hmmmmmmm Let me see*

I like all of my friends and families dogs. I like all your dogs. I love everybodys dogs. As long as they are somebody elses dogs.

Me, no yip yip dogs, no poodles, no toy dogs. 

But I love yours!


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

Any toy sized dog. If a dog doesn't weigh at least 30 pounds at full growth, I am not interested.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I pretty much love all dogs but owning wise? Nothing with a flat face, nothing that is smaller than 40 lbs, and nothing that has a wire coat. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I guess I'm an anomaly. I love big dogs and little dogs. I'm more iffy on the ones that fall in between.  I don't really care for slick-haired dogs so that leaves out a lot of dogs. No dogs that require professional grooming every 4-6 weeks any more after having had one for the past 14 years (and counting!).


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Anything but a GSD or a Dachshund.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Not a fan of toys, terriers, floppy ears, brachycephalic faces, or hound howls. Really narrows down the field. Small wonder I have a shepherd and a husky!


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

selzer said:


> pit bull
> pit bull mixes
> bully breeds, like cane corso's, doggo argentina's, presa canario and the like.
> 
> ...


Thank you for typing all this for me.
Here is my list (see the quote above. It is 95%)


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't like any of the bully/ mastiff type breeds, I think they look gross and ugly, don't like dogs that drool and smell. I'm not a fan of Labs or most hounds, don't like a lot of toy breeds, but do like some of them, I have adored my poodles and Chihuahua's. I like most herding breeds though I don't have the desire to ever own one, other than German Shepherds and maybe an Australian Shepherd , same with the Northern breeds, pretty, but not my cup of tea. I guess I'll only really have German Shepherds and terriers, there isn't a terrier I wouldn't own, they completely captivate me in ways my Shepherds can't.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Lab
Labradoodle
American Staffy
Pittbull (and mixes)


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

LARHAGE said:


> I don't like any of the bully/ mastiff type breeds, I think they look gross and ugly, don't like dogs that drool and smell. .










Sorry to offend.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

LOL Chip18 - how could you not love that face!


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Brainless breeds, who were bred only for their appearance. They are many, toy dogs, for instance.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

no toy breeds for me, no bulldogs or overly drool-y dogs (I do like boxers, corsos, etc but the face needs to be tight). No poodles, labradoodles, goldendoodles. I also am not a fan of sight hounds visually but I LOVE scent hounds and want a basset hound really bad


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Harry and Lola said:


> LOL Chip18 - how could you not love that face!


Yep that's what Boxers are all about and Goofy (i find that an attribute myself)! Rocky (GSD) came as big butt kicking surprise??? What you don't like..uh everybody!!??

GSD was much different challenge but I get them now, understand the appeal but like alot of dogs not for everybody!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't want a dog that sounds as though it is struggling to breath.


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

Not too many... mostly along the lines of:

Collies
Australian Shepherds
Any sighthound
Dachshund
Any Retriever
Poodles
Basenji
English Bulldog
Beagle
Most Spaniels
Anything hairless...


Otherwise... I'm open to most breeds. I'm preferential to large guardian types and small dogs... not toy or pocket sized necessarily... but I'd love a papillon, jack russel, or even a shih-tzu.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

wirehaired anything (no matter how cute the Norfolk Terriers were at the show this weekend)

corded coated dogs, or dogs that can have cords

hairless dogs - its Canada for the love of pete!

cotton coated dogs - even if it isn't breed standard. Shania's coat after she was spayed had the consistency of cotton and was a nightmare!

Filas or Boerboels - too much stranger aggression in non threatening situations

Bulldogs or Neapolitan Mastiffs - cute, but can't reconcile the structural problems that are created to make that cuteness

Retrievers (except Tollers), Spaniels - don't care much for dogs who love everyone indiscriminately

Scent hounds - I have a preference for dogs more predisposed to obedience training (I don't know how this squares with my fascination with sighthounds)

anything with a ridiculous amount of grooming required - ie Old English Sheepdog, Afghan


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

selzer said:


> pit bull
> pit bull mixes
> bully breeds, like cane corso's, doggo argentina's, presa canario and the like.
> 
> ...


We are *likethis* in terms of taste...LOL. Although I do have a chow mix rescue (didn't know it when I got him as a puppy in the shelter) who I love more than life. But I wouldn't do it again. Too independent for me.

I would never own hounds, terriers, toys, nordic breeds, etc. I love the herding, sporting, and some working dogs. And I laughed out loud over your comment of not liking dogs that don't shed. Me, either. Just do not like the way they look.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

I would never own a Husky of any kind. 
No Weims, Vizla, GSP, Pointers, Setters or similar bird-dog types. 
Especially no Cockers. I don't like the coat maintenance, and have had terrible experiences with the breed when I worked in grooming.
I will never own a Dachshund. I've met more of them that didn't like me than I've met that I like.
No Labradoodle, please. Or any kind of -Doodle. If I ever get the hankering for a -Doodle, I'll just get a Standard Poodle.
No Wheaten Terriers. They're just too much SUPERHAPPYFUNTIME!!!111 for me. Every one I've met is just as nice as pie, but they're just too hyped about life to be bothered to listen to their owner.

...It would just probably be easier for me to list what I would own...lol. There are a lot of dogs that I love to see come into my store, that I like the idea of, but that I'm doubtful I'd want to come home to at the end of the night.


----------



## MissLilyBean (Dec 22, 2012)

That's hard. But I'm thinking pretty much everything that isn't in the Sporting or Herding group. There's a few in the other groups I'd be willing to try, but not many.

But if I had to pick just one, it would be a Chihuahua without a doubt. I've never met one I liked.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

There are a number of smaller dogs I don't care for and I could probably run up a list, but poodles are the first one that comes to mind that I'd never own.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

It's _almost_ gotten to the point where I would say anything bred for the AKC show ring. But there are enough exceptions to make me reserve judgement. 

No mastiffs
No brachycephalic breeds
No "bully" breeds
No long bodied and short legged breeds
No LGDs
No spaniels
Nothing I have to carve out of hair (poodles etc) or that smells without regular bathing (there goes a lot of scent hounds - irony) 
Nothing fragile (most toy breeds - plus high pitched barking sets my teeth on edge)
No sled dogs


Doesn't seem to leave much, does it? And yet there is a list as long as my arm of dogs I would like to own one of - and probably never will.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

*Any breed that needs extensive grooming*

chows
shar pes
northern such as husky or malamute
rottie
bully breeds

anything else i am game for


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Beagles
Poodles
Chihuahua 
Cockers
Nothing with too much grooming or toy


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Fila Brasileiro which IMHO is the only breed that shouldn't exist


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Well I said I wouldn't have a pit bull, got a little border collie/lab mix at the pound and he grew up into this.










So pretty sure I have at least a mix. LOL 

I've had Akita's, GSD's, Great Danes, and mixes. I once said I'd never have a chi but got to know one over at the kennel now I would have one if hubby would let me. LOL 

I don't know that there is any dog I wouldn't have. Though I'm not a big fan of the drooling breeds.


----------



## cltyus (Feb 8, 2014)

Anything under 50 lbs is out of it for me


----------



## Broncs (Feb 21, 2014)

I honestly can't say there's a dog I couldn't love or a breed I don't like. There are breeds that don't fit me so I have never had any but I don't dislike them.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well I'm pro brachycephalic and proud! In our house Rocky GSD was the one with the funny face!

But I have met a lot few breeds that I never thought I would like. I mostly despited small dogs but I rescued a three at one time a few years back.

Shiba Inu, JRT and a Lhasa Apso! Brought them in the house my Boxer and BullMastiff/Pit mix went out back and played. The Lapos was a bit intimidated by Gunther Bull/Mix. So he stayed inside with me. He went up to meet a cat, the cat hissed, the Lapso looked at the cat turned around and laid by my side, no muss no fuss.

I'd reach over and pet him , I kinda smiled and thought well he's mostly like a cat that actually gave a crap about you! Yeah I get the appeal 

Lots of dogs I don't care for, but really you just never know?


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

No yellow or black labs, no white german shepherds, no poodles


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

If my cat is bigger..its a no go


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey! Stop all the hatin' on the Dachshunds! Don't be a meanie! Love a Weenie!

Any dog under 15lbs. After that, they are just cats.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Spaniels....

Any dog I have to have the fur trimmed. 

Hairless dogs.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

There are many breeds I am not fond of but my hands down will never own breed would be an english bulldog. 
Others would be cockers, doodles or poos of any sort, boxers (sorry to all the boxer lovers on here), afghan hound, dachshunds, golden retriever.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

No hybrids/wolf dogs. Great fun to look at and watch but just too much liability.

As to the more mundane dogs:
Min-Pin(land shark ahoy!)
Little fluffy dogs. 
Most Terriers, just too much going on in their heads that I don't understand.

I like big dogs I can smack around while playing.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Any dog that *stinks* like a dog (you know the ones who's smell lingers when they leave, or stays on your clothes or hands after you touch them) or has dragon breath


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

Flat-faced breeds like Pugs, Bulldogs, Pekinese, etc.
Most toy/small breeds except for the Dachshund 
Dalmatians
Poodles
Hairless or almost hairless breeds
Any breed with complicated coats like Pulis, Komondors, Bergamascos, etc.
Collie breeds
Hybrid mutts
*
*


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Not really interested in small breeds, I just like a larger dog! I probably never would have thought about a pitbull, but kinda "inherited" one! When he has his ears back he kinda looks like a red seal with golden eyes! Love the one you're with! I like the devotion and that "something" about the shepherds that steals our hearts! I have read the collies are like that too! Hopin so! I'm coming closer to the time in life where hopefully you have more time on your hands so the hair will be ok!


----------

